# Whats the most interesting thing you've found in a tree? (w/ pics)



## timothykamp (Dec 4, 2009)

I was cutting down 4 big maples a few months ago...and sliced into a hollow tree. When it hit the ground, a grayish black streak came flying out of it like a bat out of hell. 

Two trees later, the tree hit the ground and started crying. More like shrieking...but nevertheless it wasn't pretty. Here's what I found.






one of the hollow trees.








all dropped.









and a movie -
http://timothykamp.com/arborist/MVI_0481.AVI

**NOTE - It will prompt you to download or open - you can click open. No viruses, I promise.**


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 4, 2009)

:jawdrop:



:jawdrop:well here my find tom trees


----------



## timothykamp (Dec 4, 2009)

Dunno if I can top that....


----------



## toyfarm (Dec 4, 2009)

Tim Kamp --- Tom Trees

Both very impressive finds!
On with the show! opcorn:


----------



## Ductape (Dec 4, 2009)

When I was a kid my father brought home a baby raccoon. He was definitely the coolest pet we ever had. Loved Hi-Ho crackers...... hated Ritz.


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 4, 2009)

timothykamp said:


> I was cutting down 4 big maples a few months ago...and sliced into a hollow tree. When it hit the ground, a grayish black streak came flying out of it like a bat out of hell.
> 
> Two trees later, the tree hit the ground and started crying. More like shrieking...but nevertheless it wasn't pretty. Here's what I found.



Rascal! I read that book so long ago it seems


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Dec 4, 2009)

Well the raccoons are cute little guys, thankfully they weren't hurt.


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 4, 2009)

MMFaller39 said:


> Well the raccoons are cute little guys, thankfully they weren't hurt.



My .22 would get some use.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Dec 4, 2009)

I'd let little guys like that go, the way I figure it " If they're not hurting me, I wont hurt them" of course it's humans that are hurting one another more than animals.


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 4, 2009)

MMFaller39 said:


> I'd let little guys like that go, the way I figure it " If they're not hurting me, I wont hurt them" of course it's humans that are hurting one another more than animals.



They eat crops chickens and piss me off.


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 4, 2009)

tomtrees58 said:


> :jawdrop:
> 
> 
> 
> :jawdrop:well here my find tom trees



I think the old man wins.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 5, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> I think the old man wins.



:hmm3grin2orange:tom trees


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 5, 2009)

tomtrees58 said:


> :jawdrop:
> 
> 
> 
> :jawdrop:well here my find tom trees



From here at the GTG I was about to ask you to 'hunt her up'. 

I agree with Tom


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 5, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> I think the old man wins.






Is that a boa constrictor or a dangling participle?


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 5, 2009)

MMFaller39 said:


> Well the raccoons are cute little guys, thankfully they weren't hurt.





Kick one with your boot and they turn into a grizzly bear.


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 5, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> They eat crops chickens and piss me off.



yeah, since god put them on this earth just to piss you off :monkey:


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 5, 2009)

forestryworks said:


> yeah, since god put them on this earth just to piss you off :monkey:



well loosing money usually pisses people off.


----------



## floyd (Dec 5, 2009)

Rvalue, right on!!

Racoons rank right up there with range maggots aka deer

Tom, was she a keeper...or too small?


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 5, 2009)

Not the weirdest thing , but the only thing i have a pic of. An old fence insulator. It was in the middle of a large water oak.


----------



## floyd (Dec 6, 2009)

Have lots of those in the oak on my ground.


----------



## toyfarm (Dec 6, 2009)

Is that a door knob? Or an insulator? Or a metal mushroom?


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 6, 2009)

toyfarm said:


> Is that a door knob? Or an insulator? Or a metal mushroom?


It's an old fence insulator, You can see how close i come to hitting it.


----------



## toyfarm (Dec 6, 2009)

I can't see how ya got lucky enough to miss it? Great pics!


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 6, 2009)

toyfarm said:


> I can't see how ya got lucky enough to miss it? Great pics!


I cut that old tree a few years back and just left that chunk in her yard, She kept it somewhere all that time. I found it and took some pics, you can also see termites have invaded it too.lol


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 6, 2009)

floyd said:


> Rvalue, right on!!
> 
> Racoons rank right up there with range maggots aka deer
> 
> Tom, was she a keeper...or too small?



a keeper:hmm3grin2orange: tom trees


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 6, 2009)

tomtrees58 said:


> a keeper:hmm3grin2orange: tom trees


Are we gonna Have to tell YOU KNOW WHO about her.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 6, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Are we gonna Have to tell YOU KNOW WHO about her.




o man ss guy got me


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 6, 2009)

tomtrees58 said:


> o man ss guy got me


Ok I'll let ya off the hook for some rep.lol


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 6, 2009)

tomtrees58 said:


> o man ss guy got me



I aint gonna tell.


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 6, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Ok I'll let ya off the hook for some rep.lol



This guy will do anything for rep :monkey:


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 6, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> I aint gonna tell.


Now who's tryin for some rep.lol


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 6, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> I aint gonna tell.





matt9923 said:


> This guy will do anything for rep :monkey:


Yep, And he still ain't hit me.


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 6, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Now who's tryin for some rep.lol



WOW LOL, we said the same thing


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 6, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> WOW LOL, we said the same thing


Yup, Were both tryin to get some TT Rep, But i'm trying a different approach, blackmail


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 6, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Yup, Were both tryin to get some TT Rep, But i'm trying a different approach, blackmail



Who said I was looking for rep? Not everyone's as big a ho' as you SS. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 6, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> Who said I was looking for rep? Not everyone's as big a ho' as you SS. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020201.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a> <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020263.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a> You got the same amount of stars and bars i got. <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 6, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020201.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a> <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020263.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a> You got the same amount of stars and bars i got. <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



AT least I took tom's well being and manhood into consideration.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 6, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> AT least I took tom's well being and manhood into consideration.


Yeah......Well......So i will do anything. Kinda like a true Ho.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## toyfarm (Dec 22, 2009)

Any REP ever been found in a tree?


----------

